# Opinions of JBL in Home Audio?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm thinking of going all JBL in my current HT setup since I have a few of their components already but was just curious how they stack up against other generally known brands....Also would like input from folks that have floor/tower speakers (serving as mains) or smaller on a <$400/pr budget...

I'm giving my little brother my/his (got them from him years back, now giving them back) Acoustic Research 8" 3 way floor standing speakers and my wife said she'd like some others to have to sit here little do dads on (hey, it's an excuse for me either way)...

I currently have a huge JBL EC25? center channel (about 18-24" wide and pretty deep w/plastic housing), the Northridge rear 2 way 4" surrounds and a single ported, EP150P 10", front firing 150/250w sub....

I check around AV forums occasionally but appreciate ya'lls picks as well...

Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I got some interesting ideas for the HT sub now....I just realized that in the garage under some rags,etc, I have a 12" AA Atlas that has done nothing for 6+ months and also a Memphis HPO 15"...I imagine either should easily outdo the 10" JBL I currently have...

Just don't know if the wife would approve of a corner loaded coffee table, if I went with the HPO 15 ...time to get on WinISD....


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

do not buy a JBL powered HT sub. my second one just died. this is the second one i have had in the past few years and they both had the amps die. for a sub deff make your own. buy a plate amp from parts express.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I just got a pair of L890 towers and love them. They aren't the best thing out there but for the price I don't think you can beat the clarity, depth and low end extension. I don't have experience with their subs as I'm running a velodyne. I'll let you know more once I get the center channel and surrounds, hopefully later this month.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got a pair of the JBL HLS-620 floorstanding speakers. I've had them for seven years now and I'm happy with them. There are definitely better speakers but many that are worse too. http://manuals.harman.com/JBL/HOM/Owner's Manual/HLS620 om.pdf


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have had JBL home stuff for 8 years now. for the price it is great stuff.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

I have ND26 bookshelves and ND310 towers from a few years back.

bookshelves are fairly okay for what I've paid for them.

and I got ND310s for a great price at the time and I can't complain.

So far I've been satisfied with JBL home stuff(at least this budget older northridge line). Pretty solid imho.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

All of the speakers in my HT set-up are JBL except the subwoofer. My mains are floor standing JBL studio transducers and they are excellent performers even though they are about 20 years old. I have yet to find a speaker that I like better. My four surrounds are JBL in-walls that are about ten years old and I am quite happy with them as well. 

I had a JBL sub for a short period of time about ten years ago and I did not like it at all. I replaced it with a 12" Velodyne sub that I have had for about seven or eight years and I doubt that I will ever own anything else but Velodyne for a home sub.

For music or movies, everyone that hears my HT set-up is always pretty impressed. I watch concerts on RAVE quite a bit on Dish HD and I enjoy it myself. I only wish that I could get my car to sound as good.

JBL has several lines and all of there stuff performs well amongst the line that it is competing with. My mains were very expensive at the time when I purchased them 20 years ago. I think that they were about $500 for the pair. I recieved more than my money's worth out of them.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll probably look for some JBL mains, tower or shelf (prefer the old school tower look) I know JBL has solid roots in pro audio so that's a plus to me...

My surrounds and center are the Northridge line and really do sound pretty good...The ARs had a much higher sens. so it was hard for the surrounds to keep up, hence another reason to stay w/JBL...

Not sure on a sub (though my current E150P) has been running hard and strong for 3 years now and no hiccups...just not as tight as I'd like for music and music based DVDs (concerts, Sound of Music j/k!) May look into some prepackaged deals at local HT specialty places around Memphis before I decide on whether or not to build or just buy. A decent amp will probably cost around $200 at least plus terminals, enclosure materials,etc....

Jeremy


----------

